# Please pray for my Son and our men in harms way !!



## Inthegarge (May 26, 2012)

My son in Afghanistan emailed that they lost 5 men yesterday and he was with one when he died. I could tell it had shaken him........Thx RW


----------



## packrat (May 26, 2012)

*done*

Prayers for your son and the brave men and women that serve with him.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 26, 2012)

Prayer'sent! Thinking of them!


----------



## Headshot (May 26, 2012)

Prayers sent for your son and those lost.  I pray every night for our military.


----------



## browningboy (May 26, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (May 29, 2012)

My Prayers are added for those families that lost loved ones. I will also Pray that your son returns to you safe. May God Bless him and all that serve.


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

You got it.


----------



## Jasper (May 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear. Prayers sent for your son and all of the other heroes defending our Country!


----------



## StriperAddict (May 29, 2012)

packrat said:


> prayers for your son and the brave men and women that serve with him.


 
x2


----------



## rjcruiser (May 29, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## speedcop (May 31, 2012)

our prayers and admiration for your son and his comrades. May God bless the fallen!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 1, 2012)

Prayers still, as I'll be at Hartsfield this afternoon with a group to welcome many troops home.  
May your son be blessed of the Father's care and grace., his unit as well.


----------



## doug e (Jul 11, 2012)

Praying for your son and the families of those who lost their boys!


----------



## Bam Bam (Jul 11, 2012)

Praying for all the men and women serving for our country. Thanks to all of them and God Bless Them!


----------



## Sargent (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent.  

May God bless all involved.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 19, 2012)

Praying for your son.


----------



## formula1 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re:*

Prayers sent for our troops and your son as well.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 20, 2012)

Prayers for your son and the rest of them.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jul 22, 2012)

Prayers sent, thank you and I hope to join your son soon


----------

